# Snake boots vs gaiters



## Matt A (Jul 1, 2010)

I read the snake boot thread and saw a lot of complaints about leaky boots. Have any of you had a good experience with snake proof gaiters? I have waterproof boots I could wear under the gaiter. Just curious if they are a good alternative to the boots. Thanks


----------



## Mission (Jul 1, 2010)

the gaiters are better than wearing none. i used a pair b4, kinda bulky and noisy. ive got the danners now, and love them


----------



## thurmongene (Jul 1, 2010)

so where to find these gaiters?


----------



## Matt A (Jul 2, 2010)

They are available at Cabelas, Basspro and lots of other online sellers. They seem to make sense but I want to be sure they will stay in place and aren't too uncomfortable to walk in. This link has some good info.

http://www.snakeproofgear.com/SnakeGaiters.html


----------



## george hancox (Jul 2, 2010)

I have a boots from cabela's and they don't leak.I guess it depends on the quality of the boots and how you prepare them before you use them.


----------



## whchunter (Jul 2, 2010)

*Gaiters*

I use gaiters because I don't like wearing those hot snake boots year round. Also they sometimes get messed up and I will wear others.


----------



## hogman3 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Boots*

Boots are better - help with insects as well.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 16, 2010)

There are also snake gards that come in different sizes. Although many places list them both under gaiters, there is a difference.


----------



## gunslinger07 (Aug 16, 2010)

I had gaiters and liked them, now I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 24, 2010)

Mission said:


> the gaiters are better than wearing none. i used a pair b4, kinda bulky and noisy. ive got the danners now, and love them



X-2....The Danners are well worth the money and we wear them year round....


----------



## revrandyf (Aug 25, 2010)

Another vote for the Danners.  Wear them all season.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Aug 25, 2010)

I wear Danner boots but wear snake gaiter/guards over them.  I have used some by flint river that were ok.  They had 3 snaps on the side to fasten them. ...sometimes the snaps would pull thru after some time.  

Currently wearing the snake guards that have a soft, fairly quietly material on the outside and they fasten by 2 snap buckles.  I believe I got them from Cabelas.  

I like gaiters/gaurds (comes up to your knee) which enables me to wear them with any pair of boots.  BTW, one good thing about Danner boots is that you can get them reburbished but to get the works (new soles, gortex, lasts) costs around $150.


----------

